# Papichulo, AuburnFan1980, and Smokin5 lob bombs at the 6-handed Hindu goddess temple!



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn, papichulo returns the carnage faster than Venus Williams on crack!

Snacks, schnapps, and great cigars for me and the Duck!!!

Then AuburnFan1980 defiles the holy temple with a well placed bomb!

Very cool framed cigar band picture for the new house! 

And then Smokin5 hits us up with cigars AND MONKEY MUSIC!!!! Talk about a hook up!!!!

Thank you, all of you guys for the generous bombardment!! very nice!!!!!.......bastards!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

BOOM! POW! SMASH!

Nice return bombardment!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Gotta like the quick retalliation, enjoy the awesome hit's:tu:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Cluster-bombing at its finest!! Well-deserved too!! :tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Enjoy the Apfel Korn liqour and make sure you freeze it. Those Tango cookies with the white icing are my favorite cookies from Ecuador.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice :tu


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

You know what they say:
No good deed goes unpunished.

That, and don't mess with religious zealots!:ss


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a lot to learn from these bombaders! This goddess is humbled but not tamed!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

DUCK said:


> I have a lot to learn from these bombaders! This goddess is humbled but not tamed!


What, now I have to get serious right? Are you and Aaron taunting me?


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> What, now I have to get serious right? Are you and Aaron taunting me?


Hehehe...no, that wasn't taunting. Taunting would be more like:
_"Papichulo, you hit like a sissy girl! That bomb was more like a confetti blast for a girl-scout cookie party!" _ 

But, see, I didn't go there. I said: Thanks bro! I really like the La Aroma robusto's! :chk


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> What, now I have to get serious right? Are you and Aaron taunting me?


DON'T MAKE COME OVER THERE....


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

DUCK said:


> DON'T MAKE COME OVER THERE....


OK you two. HOw close are you guys to Edmond? My baby brother golfer lives and works up there.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Thants how BAMA does it.........................Smokin5 hits hard too (as I know) 


:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh yeah.....nice combo attack guys! As for everyone else....let it rain on these guys and hit em while they're down!!! Attaaaaaack!:gn

JWR


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> OK you two. HOw close are you guys to Edmond? My baby brother golfer lives and works up there.


We used to live near Edmond! It's not far away at all.










About 15 minutes away! (well....the way I drive, atleast!)


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

KASR said:


> Hehehe...no, that wasn't taunting. Taunting would be more like:
> _"Papichulo, you hit like a sissy girl! That bomb was more like a confetti blast for a girl-scout cookie party!" _
> 
> But, see, I didn't go there. I said: Thanks bro! I really like the La Aroma robusto's! :chk


That's what I like to see.......some smack talk. Right on.

That's one spectacular bomb by the way. Very Nice. I think I'll bump the RG on that one!!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

KASR said:


> We used to live near Edmond! It's not far away at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know where Fairfax Golf Course is? My baby bro is the asst. golf pro there.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Do you know where Fairfax Golf Course is? My baby bro is the asst. golf pro there.


Actually, I think jamie knows where that is!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

KASR said:


> Actually, I think jamie knows where that is!


His name is JJ and does not look like a golfer, but rather a big construction worker. :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

What a house warming.

You were definately beat on today ! :ss


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

ahhh... Apfelkorn...


Hammer Schlagen, anyone??


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Damn!

Serves you two right :tu


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

WOW, that's what I call a house warming bomb!!! Is there anything left of the house!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> Do you know where Fairfax Golf Course is? My baby bro is the asst. golf pro there.


KASR and I lived in the housing addition right by the golf course. 
FAIRFIELD GREENS!


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> His name is JJ and does not look like a golfer, but rather a big construction worker. :r


Is JJ a cigar smoker? Poker player? We live about 3 mins from the golf course.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice hit! Use the 'Sour Skittles' next time on Duck. That'll keep her down...:ss

Hey Duck, I live about 750' from our golf course...:chk


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

DUCK said:


> Is JJ a cigar smoker? Poker player? We live about 3 mins from the golf course.


He is a cigarette smoker. I have not converted him yet. I will ask. As for poker I believe so.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> He is a cigarette smoker. I have not converted him yet. I will ask. As for poker I believe so.


We play every Saturday night!


----------

